# Domain move: www.cyclechat.net



## Shaun (2 Feb 2010)

Hello everyone,

I'm moving CycleChat to a non-UK domain to widen our appeal to a more international audience:

*www.cyclechat.net*

The ".co.uk" domain will continue to work until the end of February, after which time it will be put on automatic redirect to point to the new domain.

Moving to the new domain will invalidate your current login cookie, so you'll need to login again.

If you've forgotten your login password, use this tool here: http://www.cyclechat.net/forums/login.php?do=lostpw

Please update any bookmarks to point to the new web address: http://www.cyclechat.net/

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Feb 2010)

Blimey, even CCs goin' offshore...


----------



## gazmercer (2 Feb 2010)

Bookmarks updated. Thanks.

It did take me 3 times to log in successfully though ??


----------



## ianrauk (2 Feb 2010)

Me too



gazmercer said:


> Bookmarks updated. Thanks.
> 
> *It did take me 3 times to log in successfully though ?*?


----------



## Theseus (2 Feb 2010)

3 for me as well


----------



## Tharg2007 (2 Feb 2010)

does this mean loads of foreighners will come on here and steal our posts?


----------



## TheDoctor (3 Feb 2010)

Manchester *is* foreign as far as I'm concerned!!!!
*ducks*


----------



## Rhythm Thief (3 Feb 2010)

It won't let me log in ... tried five times and it kept saying "thank you for logging in, Rhythm Thief", then kicking me back to the log in page.


----------



## Shaun (3 Feb 2010)

If it won't let you login, go back to cyclechat.co.uk - login, and then click *this link* to delete your cookie.

Now go to cyclechat.net and try to login - any good?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Rhythm Thief (3 Feb 2010)

That seems to have sorted it, cheers. Honestly, these things are a mystery to me.


----------



## ComedyPilot (3 Feb 2010)

I'm there. 

In one move, no probs????

Wierd.


----------



## potsy (3 Feb 2010)

ComedyPilot said:


> I'm there.
> 
> In one move, no probs????
> 
> Wierd.


Me too,we must know what we're doing eh CP?


----------



## summerdays (4 Feb 2010)

Hmm ... it keeps asking me to log in ... but not looking as if I have and yet I am logged in now....I'm going mad I suspect.


----------



## Shaun (4 Feb 2010)

summerdays said:


> Hmm ... it keeps asking me to log in ... but not looking as if I have and yet I am logged in now....I'm going mad I suspect.



Have you tried deleting the old ".co.uk" cookie as suggested earlier on in the thread?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (4 Feb 2010)

Note to Virgin users - if you're getting the warning:

*Virgin Broadband PCguard Warning - 
Fraudulent Web Site Detected*

... it should be gone in a few days.

If it doesn't go, let me know and I'll contact them again.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## summerdays (5 Feb 2010)

Admin said:


> Have you tried deleting the old ".co.uk" cookie as suggested earlier on in the thread?
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun



I have now ... I'd forgotten I had read that ... I hadn't tried to log onto the new system at that point. I presume I need to do that on the laptop too?


----------



## Shaun (5 Feb 2010)

summerdays said:


> I have now ... I'd forgotten I had read that ... I hadn't tried to log onto the new system at that point. *I presume I need to do that on the laptop too?*



Yes, any machine you use to access CC.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Feb 2010)

I just went to .net and I was already logged in - the power of Steve Jobs!!!

[colonial mode]Not sure about letting johnny foreigner in though wot![/colonial mode]


----------



## Tollers (5 Feb 2010)

When is the cyclechat.net kit order?


----------



## Shaun (6 Feb 2010)

Tollers said:


> When is the cyclechat.net kit order?



Well don't rush just yet ... the logo's going to change very shortly too ... but keep it hush hush ...


----------



## Telemark (6 Feb 2010)

Admin said:


> Well don't rush just yet ... the logo's going to change very shortly too ... but keep it hush hush ...



 I really like the "old" (current) logo . And brands are a valuable thing ... so people seeing us cycling with our CC gear won't be able to find www.cyclechat.co.uk any more ... (or can you re-direct permanently?)

Another thought ... does that mean we'll need to set up a new design for the kit? (and pay a new design fee?)

If it has to be done, fingers crossed it's as even nicer than the current one ...

Just my 2p

T


----------



## Shaun (7 Feb 2010)

The www.cyclechat.co.uk domain will automatically redirect to the new *www.cyclechat.net* one from the end of the month - and yes, this _will_ be permanent, so as long as there's a site here - the .co.uk will still work.

The new logo will be applied to the site in the near future, but I will be retaining the old logo files and people can continue to use the old logo and domain for kit if they like (_especially if it will cost to get it changed_).

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## summerdays (7 Feb 2010)

Searched for cyclenet on google and got dropped in at the front page ... but looking as if I wasn't logged in - so got offered Today's posts instead of New posts for example. Clicked on Today's posts and suddenly I'm logged in as Summerdays so its still not quite working correctly for me - any more tips to sort out the cookies or whatever might be causing the problem? (Its low priority obviously in comparison to keeping the whole thing working)


----------



## Norm (7 Feb 2010)

Tollers said:


> When is the cyclechat.net kit order?


I was thinking that I need a refund on my cyclechat*.co.uk* neck scarf, but, then again, it'll just make the classic value appreciate.


----------



## Shaun (7 Feb 2010)

summerdays said:


> Searched for cyclenet on google and got dropped in at the front page ... but looking as if I wasn't logged in - so got offered Today's posts instead of New posts for example. Clicked on Today's posts and suddenly I'm logged in as Summerdays so its still not quite working correctly for me - any more tips to sort out the cookies or whatever might be causing the problem? (Its low priority obviously in comparison to keeping the whole thing working)



Okay, let's just completely rule out cookies.

Visit http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/ and if you're not logged in, log in. Now click here to delete the ".co.uk" cookie.

Now visit http://www.cyclechat.net/forums/ and if you're not logged in, log in. If you are logged in, click here to delete your ".net" cookie.

Now log back in again and let me know if it's behaving itself now?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## HJ (7 Feb 2010)

Admin said:


> The www.cyclechat.co.uk domain will automatically redirect to the new *www.cyclechat.net* one from the end of the month - and yes, this _will_ be permanent, so as long as there's a site here - the .co.uk will still work.
> 
> The new logo will be applied to the site in the near future, but I will be retaining the old logo files and people can continue to use the old logo and domain for kit if they like (_especially if it will cost to get it changed_).
> 
> ...



The CycleChat _brand_ has developed a strong following and people have invested in kit with the CycleChat logo. This has spread the brand name and helped to strengthen the brand. Changing the domain name is only a minor change but changing the logo is not something which should be under taken lightly and it may damage the CycleChat _brand_, are you sure you have thought this through, Shaun? 

 Is this going to be like football strips where they change every year?

Remember what happened to Coco Cola when they tried to change their _brand_.


----------



## Tollers (7 Feb 2010)

HJ said:


> The CycleChat _brand_ has developed a strong following and people have invested in kit with the CycleChat logo. This has spread the brand name and helped to strengthen the brand. Changing the domain name is only a minor change but changing the logo is not something which should be under taken lightly and it may damage the CycleChat _brand_, are you sure you have thought this through, Shaun?
> 
> Is this going to be like football strips where they change every year?
> 
> Remember what happened to Coco Cola when they tried to change their _brand_.



I think the cyclechat brand exists as its community more than its logo. I doubt a logo change would impact the community unless it follows the Olympic logo design rules 







Or with a simply mental double entendres....


----------



## MacB (7 Feb 2010)

If the logo is the stick cyclist with the lines next to it then this is the first time I've noticed it. I've always been aware of it but it wouldn't have sparked recognition, seen elsewhere, on its own.


----------



## summerdays (8 Feb 2010)

OK I think I may have worked something out from doing that... I get:


> An error occurred while attempting to log you out. Click here to log out.



on both sites and don't think I get logged out. After deleting cookies should I be logged out of the system? Or am I meant to follow the log out bit too - I kind of follow instructions directly on things like forms etc and so you didn't say log out.

(Sorry for being so thick)


----------



## MacB (8 Feb 2010)

weird, I haven't had to do a thing, just went to new address and it logged me in automatically, so I re-saved my bookmark.


----------



## Davidc (8 Feb 2010)

Similar to MacB - I just changed the URL in the properties for the link. I went straight to the new site and was logged straight in.

I'd even gone to the trouble beforehand of looking up my password.


----------



## Shaun (8 Feb 2010)

summerdays said:


> OK I think I may have worked something out from doing that... I get:
> 
> on both sites and don't think I get logged out. After deleting cookies should I be logged out of the system? Or am I meant to follow the log out bit too - I kind of follow instructions directly on things like forms etc and so you didn't say log out.
> 
> (Sorry for being so thick)



Hi,

You're not thick at all - these computer things never work how they're supposed to ... 

The link should delete your cookie, and as a result, log you out automatically, but if that's not working we'll try a different approach - delete your cookie manually.

You can delete cookies via your browser, however this usually deletes ALL of your cookies and if you have a number of sites you visit regularly it will invalidate all your logins (_meaning you'll have to log back in, and of course, remember the password for each one_).



To find and delete just the cyclechat cookies, try this (assuming you're using a PC with Windows?):

*Close *all instances of your web browser
Click *Start* > *My Computer* > right-click *Local Disk (C: )* and select *Search ...*
Type "cyclechat" (_without the quotes_) into the search box and press the Enter key
This will search your hard drive for anything with "cyclechat" in the file name and should display both the cookie files, and the cached cookie details in your temporary internet files
The cookies should be stored in the format *computerusername@www.cyclechat[1]* (or similar) in a folder with a name like to *Cocuments and Settingscomputerusernamecookies*
Select these files and delete them
Close the search results window
Close the My Computer window
Open your web browser and login to CycleChat
Any good?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Feb 2010)

I think these little breaks are Admin's way of softening us up for another appeal for funds. 'See what life's like when we switch it off for an hour.....you wouldn't want to make it permanent, would you?'

Very clever, Mr. Shaun, very clever....




/


----------



## summerdays (8 Feb 2010)

Admin said:


> To find and delete just the cyclechat cookies, try this (assuming you're using a PC with Windows?):
> 
> *Close *all instances of your web browser
> Click *Start* > *My Computer* > right-click *Local Disk (C: )* and select *Search ...*
> ...



Well its not on the C drive but found some likely looking candidates on E (did I say Mr Summerdays doesn't set up his computer in a standard fashion - is that why it didn't get rid of them properly too?).

So I have found the following files:

summerdays @ www.cyclechat.co[1] a text document in the folder Cookies date 17/12/2008
CycleChat Cafe - Cycle Chat = an internet Shortcut in Favourites
summerdays @ cyclechat.co[2] = a text document in the folder Cookies date 27/6/2008

(spaces either side of @ so it doesn't look like an email address).

Are you saying its those 2 with the @ in them that I have to delete? And do I right click on them to delete them. (I get nervous playing around in computer drives that I normally stay out of).


----------



## Shaun (8 Feb 2010)

summerdays said:


> *summerdays @ www.cyclechat.co[1]*
> *summerdays @ cyclechat.co[2]*
> 
> Are you saying its those 2 with the @ in them that I have to delete?



Yes, they're the ones - just highlight them and press Delete. (It may ask if you're sure you want to delete them? Just click yes.)

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## summerdays (8 Feb 2010)

Err - do you want the bad news..... 

Did as you said... and logged in - got the Thank you for logging in summerdays screen then this one AFTERWARDS


----------



## Norm (8 Feb 2010)

Did you have a browser open at cyclechat (either .net or .co.uk) when you deleted the cookies? Delete the cookies, close your browser and open it all up again or bits and bytes brain-farts may occur.


----------



## summerdays (8 Feb 2010)

Hmm - there are now nothing that comes up when I search E other than that shortcut file. Perhaps I'm still not on the right drive... server ... network etc... whatever sort of thing. Perhaps that was an old version of a file... ?

Would cookies be on a computer or on a network?


----------



## Norm (8 Feb 2010)

Cookies are (IME) always on the computer itself. I don't know if that's because they can't be stored on a network drive, though, or because they default to a local drive and I've never changed the location.


----------



## Shaun (8 Feb 2010)

Look at the address you've pointed the browser at: http://cyclechat.net/ this is different to http://*www*.cyclechat.net/ and will set a different cookie too.

Try again using http://www.cyclechat.net/ as the web address (_update your bookmark if necessary_).

The CC server will resolve without the "www" part of the address, however the correct full address is www.cyclechat.net 

So, are we "Go" now? <crosses fingers>

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## summerdays (8 Feb 2010)

The reason I ended up at cyclechat.net without the www was that I just typed cyclechat.net into google and that's where it took me ... I haven't yet updated my bookmark since moving to the net version. 

So that has been my problem .... sorry. Think I have it sorted now.


----------



## Shaun (8 Feb 2010)

No worries, just glad it's all sorted. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## arallsopp (9 Feb 2010)

Aha! That explains why my notification mails were suddenly getting buried. I guess they're coming from a new address. Phew!


----------



## Shaun (9 Feb 2010)

arallsopp said:


> Aha! That explains why my notification mails were suddenly getting buried. *I guess they're coming from a new address*. Phew!



Oh yes, did I forget to mention that - sorry - CC system generated emails will now be coming from: webmaster@cyclechat.net - so update your spam filters where necessary!!

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (28 Feb 2010)

I've now set www.cyclechat.co.uk to point to www.cyclechat.net

The web server will automatically translate links from the previous domain to the new one, but if you have a link on your web site to www.cyclechat.co.uk please update it to point to www.cyclechat.net

Please also update your browser/phone bookmarks to the point to www.cyclechat.net from here on in.

Many thanks,
Shaun


----------

